# Tires - Aluminum Rims



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We are on a 3 weeks trip to Montana and back and arrived at Glacier National Park today. I have been adding air to my tires as we get higher in elevation and the temps are cooler. Today arriving at Glacier one of the tires was a 30psi. I had filled it to 65psi day before yesterday. I called AAA and we put the spare on. the AAA guy thinks its a bad rim, he says its common with aluminum. Anyone else had this problem?

I could not find any problem with the tire and filled it to 65psi again, so I guess I'll watch it and see what happens to it. At least the spare was full, glad I keep it aired up.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I am no expert in this area, but I had aluminum rims on my Escort and they leaked continually. I eventually got fed up with it and replaced the rims. I was told aluminum rims oxidize as they age and it gets difficult to maintain a good seal. I would imagine that this is not your issue since your rims are fairly new.

If your still under warranty, I would log the problem with Keystone.

DAN


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have had some problems with a car of mine that has aluminum rims. The problem is oxidation. Aluminum will oxidize at the surface where the tire bead seats against the rim. Often times if there is no hole in the tire to repair, a tire shop can remove the tire from the rim, thoroughly clean/buff the seal bead area and apply a bead sealant (some kind of goop they use) and get them to seal up. Take it to a good tire shop and tell them what is going on with the oxidation and let them take a shot at it.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

strange I went with the aluminum wheels because I had trouble with steel ones.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

haven't had problems with aluminum rims on my outback or cars. However, every time I had a slow or intermittent leak, it ended up being a puncture in the tire by something small (screw, nail etc.) that remained in the tire, and only leaked air when it was against the road surface. Best way to find them was to dismount the tire and carefully look inside, you could see the object poking through every time. sometimes I'd go weeks without loosing air, then loose 10lbs overnight because of the way I was parked on the tire.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All rims can rust/oxidize so all rim types can have this issue occasionally. You can also have a small puncture so all of the above comments are valid. Have the tire pulled off to be completely inspected and the rim cleaned. Unfortunately it may be too late for the tire, the sidewalls may of been damaged from running them with low pressure so you may have to replace it once it is removed for inspection.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you shoud go to a tire shop and find out what is leaking before you go blaming the alum wheel, probably the valve stem if not a nail.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a problem with my Daughters aluminum rims on her car. Finally got tired of messing with them and bought new ones. Those were 10 years old and had seen many a Missouri winter. With you trailer being an '11 model it seems unlikely that the rims are already oxidized enough to cause problems.


----------



## NYS Prison Guard (Aug 25, 2011)

First guess would be Chinese tires, check that. Secondly, yes aluminum is more porous then steel and has a propensity towords leakage. Could also be a bad Schrader valve in the valve stem. Adding "Slime" or any other good quality in tire sealant should solve your problem. Good luck.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

You could always get the air in the tires replaced with nitrogen. The nitrogen molecules are much larger that oxygen molecules so it is very effective for tires that have small slow leaks.

Most car dealers offer this service but i'm not sure what the cost is.

glen...


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

IMHO the nitrogen thing is a waste of money. Air is 80% nitrogen already.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Santa Fe TX Bob said:


> IMHO the nitrogen thing is a waste of money. Air is 80% nitrogen already.


My feelings exactly!

I actually paid the extra for nitrogen on my new van, but I did it for the included road hazard insurance, not the nitrogen. I've replaced too many tires after punctures at the dump. I'm a contractor who drives into the landfill about fifty times a year. I've had to replace four of five tires over the years because of sidewall punctures.


----------

